# Champaign IL Pigeon Needs A Home ASAP



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see this thread for the details: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21019

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm checking with someone that I got an e-mail from the other day about a 911 bird. She's in central IL. Don't know if this is an option, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Jdog got in touch with Grimaldy, who said he'd take the bird, so it's got a home at this point. I don't know about a "forever home" if it comes to needing one but it's looking good for an immediate short-term answer at least.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Jdog got in touch with Grimaldy, who said he'd take the bird, so it's got a home at this point. I don't know about a "forever home" if it comes to needing one but it's looking good for an immediate short-term answer at least.
> 
> Pidgey


Ok. That's great. If we can find out so that if my contact gets in touch with me and wants the bird, then I can tell her yes she can get it or no it has a home. At least the bird is safe and has a home for now, so that's what's important.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PS: Ok, we've got this bird going in two different threads. I posted what's below in the other thread. Maybe we could stick to THIS one? 


Jdog..........please contact me. I have found someone who will take the bird. They have to be out of town until Monday though, so it would have to wait until then. She lives in Peoria, IL. 
You can PM me here, send an e-mail to [email protected] OR if you would like to call, my number is 276-647-3593. I'm in VA.
__________________


----------

